# One year ago today



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It is so sad to remember sometimes. Beautiful picture. Let that make you smile for a long long time.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Warm thoughts are with you today. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a beautiful girl she was... hoping you are smiling at all the memories Meg left you with.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful Meg, may you long remember her!!! RIP sweet girl...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know how difficult these next few days are going to be for you and you are in my thoughts. Meg was a beautiful girl and it is easy to see why she was loved so much.

I found this poem and thought of you and Meg

WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER
IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
BUT WE ARE STILL CONNECTED
BY A CORD NO EYE CAN SEE
IF YOU EVER NEED TO FIND ME
WE ARE NEVER FAR APART
JUST LOOK BEYOND THE RAINBOW 
AND FIND ME IN YOUR HEART

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Meg


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meg*

Meg is such a beautiful girl!

Meg is watching over you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> I found this poem and thought of you and Meg
> 
> WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER
> IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
> ...


 Thanks Jan. I already have this poem printed on to a photo of Meg which goes everywhere with me. I thought it was lovely and it does tend to bring me a little bit of comfort.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

tanyac said:


> Beautiful Meg, may you long remember her!!! RIP sweet girl...


 I will always remember her. One in a million!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Meg's memory brings smiles and not tears on this sad day. I'm coming up on Sam's 2nd Anniversary. I can't believe it's been almost 2 years. I can still feel him.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry.

IN a few days.... it will 1 year since my Jean-luc passed away as well. 

I know it will not be easy.  

However.... it will also soon be 1 year that I will have had Junior.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl. Bless her soul.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Patsy i am so sorry for your loss of that beautiful girl she will be playing at the bridge with my Meg and Sadie.
And i really do know hard it is.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was such a gorgeous doggie. I can see the love for life and you in her eyes. I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I know how much you must miss her. I will hug my Meggie twice as much tonight. Can they ever know how much we love them?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Meg was lovely. Anniversaries are so hard, but hopefully, your sweet memories are replacing the pain of her loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

She was a lovely, lovely dog. In my ignorance I thought that by now it would not be as painful but it's as if she was here yesterday. Yes, I have some great happy memories and managing to smile through tears. This time last year was such a worrying time when she was poorly. Perhaps the anniversary looming makes me dwell more than I should on the what if's ,and how awful it was to see her like that, rather than celebrating the fact she lived and oh how blessed I was to have her for 15 years. She lived a long happy life surrounded with nothing but love and many dogs dont get a portion of that. I will love her always.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Meg will be watching over you,she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GIRL SHE WAS! THOSE EYES JUST LOOK RIGHT INTO YOUR WOUL DON'T TEY! ANNIVERSARIES ARE HARD. I DREAD MAY, AS MAY 15 IT WILL HAVE BEEN 2 YEARS SINCE I LOST BUCK AND MAY 25, A YEAR SINCE I LOST MY KayCee.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Feeling very sad today as the date marks the one year anniversary since Meg left me. Words fail me to express how much I miss that great lump but she will never be forgotten. 
*A Loved One is not gone, until they are forgotten! 
And to Live in the Hearts of those
left behind is to Live Forever!*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Patsy on this very hard day for you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Patsy, I know how you feel too, Meg was a beautiful girl, and still is, just think of all those happy times with her, and yes, you were truely blessed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Patsy - thinking of you today - I am sure that by now Meg will have met with all the other UK goldens that are there, and they will be swapping stories of their own.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

thinking of you n this very hard day. think of the good times and the love
beth, moose and angel


----------

